# Snow removal estimating software



## AL'S SNOW

DOES ANY ONE KNOW ABOUT ANY SNOW REMOVAL SOFTWARE prsport


----------



## terrapro

http://www.planswift.com/?utm_sourc...tent&AID=464&gclid=CNGC7frgpZ0CFSANDQodzne62A


----------



## TPC Services

www.profitsareus.com


----------



## dfdsuperduty

Little O how do you like profits unlimited I have been thinking about purchasing the software but want to hear from someone that is already using it


----------



## johndeereguy

I use my profits unlimited quite a bit. I bought the whole package for lawn and snow on CD. It is quite useful and Wayne is a great guy. I have been to a couple of his seminars and would highly recomend


----------



## TPC Services

AL's Snow, I have not purchased the software I was at the futureline open house two weeks ago an listed to Wayne's speech on his software. I wound a lot of good info that’s in those Cd's to purchase but I have just not gotten the nerve up to buy them an implement them in to my company. johndeereguy where you there at the Futureline’s open house two weekends ago??


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

That Planswift product looks pretty cool, esp for takeoffs for large commercial landscape projects. Will have to look further into it tomorrow Thanks for the link-nice find.


----------



## terrapro

JohnnyRoyale;819737 said:


> That Planswift product looks pretty cool, esp for takeoffs for large commercial landscape projects. Will have to look further into it tomorrow Thanks for the link-nice find.


Honestly I didn't even look at it. It was an ad on the side of this page so I just linked it 

I really never thought I needed software for bidding. If I have to measure everything out anyway to plug it into the computer I might as well do my own math.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

It appears to make easy work of doing takeoffs manually.


----------



## terrapro

JohnnyRoyale;819979 said:


> It appears to make easy work of doing takeoffs manually.


What is a takeoff?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

A takeoff is when you manually calculate areas, distance, quantitites etc off a drawing prepared by a landscape architect. This software does it for you very quickly and in a very organized manner. A huge time saver when preparing estimates.


----------



## johndeereguy

I was at the open house on that Saturday. Didn't stick around for lunch though, had to get going. Did price a plow and salter there last week though. His speach was good, but a little long for me


----------



## terrapro

JohnnyRoyale;819989 said:


> A takeoff is when you manually calculate areas, distance, quantitites etc off a drawing prepared by a landscape architect. This software does it for you very quickly and in a very organized manner. A huge time saver when preparing estimates.


Sorry I had a brainfart...I should have known that.


----------



## johncell01

use a RS Means catalog it is the best for estimating ..


----------

